# Browserfenster maximieren



## 3DMaxler (26. April 2003)

hi,

ich habe eine linkseite nur für mich zum arbeiten und diese hat links ca. 100.
die links verweißen auf externe seiten. (da kann ich nix ändern)
ich möchte jetzt auf meiner seite folgendes:
der link soll mit einem klick in einem neuen maximierten browserfenster geöffnert werden.

wie stelle ich das am besten an?

schonmal vielen dank für eure hilfe.


p.s klon hat sich schon netter weiße meiner einer angenommen und hier mal sein versuch (ihr nimmt vielleicht noch nen anlauf  )

<Klon^aw> In den <Head> Bereich:
<Klon^aw> <SCRIPT language="JavaScript">
<Klon^aw> function New_Window()
<Klon^aw> {
<Klon^aw> Fenster= window.open("http://www.digitaldeath.de", "Neues","width=360, height=140,resizable=no");
<Klon^aw> Fenster.moveTo(0,0)
<Klon^aw> Fenster.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight)
<Klon^aw> }
<Klon^aw> </script>
<Klon^aw> Dann brauchste nur noch die URL austauschen
<Klon^aw> So sieht das Link dazu aus: <a href="javascript:New_Window()">hier</a>
<Klon^aw> Die Seite wird geöffnet (window.open) dann nach oben links bündig in die ecke geschoben (moveTo) und dann maximiert (screen.availHeight/width)
<Klon^aw> Beispiel: http://www.digitaldeath.de/archiv/querry.o_O
<Klon^aw> Auf "hier" klicken

aber ich poste es schonmal hier.. vielleicht gibts noch paar andere schlaue köpfe!

danke


----------



## Sinac (27. April 2003)

So sollte das gehen:


```
<script_language="JavaScript">_
<!--_
self.moveTo(0,0)_
self.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight)_
//--> 
</script>
```
THX 2 "Der O"...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## 3DMaxler (27. April 2003)

funtzt nicht. bringt nicht mal ein fenster mit links!


----------



## Sinac (28. April 2003)

Das Fenster das du öffnest bekommt doch nen Namen, oder?
z.B. Window1

Dann probier mal

```
<script_language="JavaScript">_
<!--_
Window1.moveTo(0,0)_
Window1.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight)_
//--> 
</script>
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (28. April 2003)

Hallo everybody,

@Max: Komisch - deine relativ einfache Aufgabe hat mir jetzt doch einiges an nerven gekostet! Sowas gabs selten  Entweder hab ich mich total Blöd angestellt oder mein(e) Browser sind total Buggy 

Nun gut - habs aber gelöst...

```
<html>
<head>

      <script type="text/javascript">
      <!--
      function fenster(url)
      {
      var Fenster = window.open("blank.html");
      Fenster.moveTo(0,0);
      Fenster.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight);
      Fenster.location.href(url);
      }
      //-->
      </script>

</head>
<body>

<a href="#" onClick="fenster('http:_\_\_\_\_www._tutorials.de')">Tutorials</a>

</body>
</html>
```

//edit:
die Formus Software killt meinen link  also: 'http:_____www._tutorials.de' soll aussehen wie folgt: 'http:\\\\http://www.tutorials.de' (http:"Backslash_Backslash_Backslash_Backslash"www.deinlink.tld)
-> 4 mal "\" hoffe man versteh was ich meine...
//edit end


also immer wenn ich ein Fenster mit einer http:\\ Adresse geöffnet habe, konnte ich es nicht mehr verändern - keine Ahnung wieso! Jetzt öffne ich zuerst eine lokale Datei (blank.html) - dann wird das Fenster manipuliert und dann wird die neue Seite geladen... bei mir funktionerts jetzt zuminderst... Wieso ich nur Fenster mit lokalen dateine ändern kann, bleibt mir aber ein rätsel....


Ciao 


ps: die "blank.html"

```
<html>
    <head>
    </head>
<body>

...loading

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (28. April 2003)

> lokalen dateine ändern kann, bleibt mir aber ein rätsel....



Tja,eine der Sicherheitssachen von Javascript.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THE REAL TOOLKIT _
> *Tja,eine der Sicherheitssachen von Javascript. *


Mich wundert nur, das ich zum Beispiel ein Fenster mit 200x200 pixel öffnen kann, egal welche Seite ich darin lade... aber diese Größe nicht (noch beim Laden) verändern kann...


----------



## 3DMaxler (4. Mai 2003)

sorry ich werd aus euren posts nicht schlau.
nochmal zur erklärung was ich brauch:

(ne site mit über 100links.)
"alle links auf der seite" sollen mit "einem klick" in einem "maximierten browserfenster" geöffnet werden.
"alle links" verweißen auf "externe seiten".
es sollte auch codeübersichtlich sein.

danke


----------



## Klon (4. Mai 2003)

```
<script language="JavaScript">
function fenster(winname,wintitel,breite,hoehe) {  
      NewWin = window.open(winname, wintitel, "toolbar=0,location=0");
      NewWin.moveTo(0,0);
      NewWin.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight);
}
</SCRIPT>
```
Die Links sehen dann alle wie folgt aus:

```
<A HREF="" OnClick="Javascript:fenster('Link01.html','Titel')"> Link1 </a>
<A HREF="" OnClick="Javascript:fenster('Link02.html','Titel')"> Link2 </a>
<A HREF="" OnClick="Javascript:fenster('Link03.html','Titel')"> Link3 </a>
```

Das Leerzeichen zwischen Java und Script nach dem OnClick muss natürlich weg, JavaScript an der Stelle also zusammen schreiben, Macke des Forums.

Das Script das ausgeführt wird ist für alle 100 Links das selbe, nur die Links müssen angepasst werden.

Habs lokal getestet und es geht einwandfrei.


----------



## Adam Wille (4. Mai 2003)

Wofür erstellst du eine Konstruktorfunktion mit 4 Parametern, wenn du zwei der Parameter eh nirgendwo verwenden willst? 

Und ein "javascript:" verlangt kein JavaScript-EventHandler vorangestellt, der verlangt nichts weiter als JavaScript-Anweisungen, das "javascript:"-Pseudoprotokoll findet vielmehr Anwendung in Umgebungen, in denen statt JavaScript-Anweisungen eine URL gefordert wird, wie eben bspw. im _href_-Attribut eines Hyperlink-Elementes.

(ein Satz mit 5x "javascript" - Gott bewahre mich das nächste Mal davor )

Grüßle und herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir an dieser Stelle,
Geist


----------



## Klon (4. Mai 2003)

Danke für die Geburtstags Wünsche 

Ich hatte Dunstis Tutorial genommen als Vorlage, war zu faul alles unnötige zu entfernen, es funzt ja  
Nächstes mal geb ich mir mehr Mühe.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (4. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ihr verwirrt mich  und das nicht nur wegen 


> Und ein "java script:" verlangt kein JavaScript-EventHandler vorangestellt, der verlangt nichts weiter als JavaScript-Anweisungen, das "java script:"-Pseudoprotokoll findet vielmehr Anwendung in Umgebungen, in denen statt JavaScript-Anweisungen eine URL gefordert wird, wie eben bspw. im href-Attribut eines Hyperlink-Elementes.



@Klon: Erstmal Happy Birthday  


> <script language="JavaScript">
> function fenster(winname,wintitel,breite,hoehe) {
> NewWin = window.open(winname, wintitel, "toolbar=0,location=0");
> NewWin.moveTo(0,0);
> ...


das wird doch nur funktionieren wenn du auf eine Lokale Seite Linkst... oder? Ein aufruf mit 

```
<A HREF="" OnClick="java script:fenster('http://www.google.de','Titel')"> Link1 </a>
```
 würde doch nicht funktionieren (bzw die maximierung würde nicht geschehen)... Und wie ich 3DMaxler verstanden hab, will er ja die Externen Links im Fullscreen öffnen...

ciao


----------



## Klon (4. Mai 2003)

Klar geht das mit Externen Links, ich weise ja dem neuen Fenster die Größe und Position vor, da ists egal ob ich auf Google oder auf einen lokalen File verweise.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (4. Mai 2003)

Also bei mir funktionierts weder im IE noch im Mozilla... (das Maximieren von Fenstern mit exteren Links...)

bye


----------



## 3DMaxler (5. Mai 2003)

klon von mir an dieser stelle auch mal alles gute und vielen dank für deine hilfe.

leider funtzt der code nicht! es kommt zwar ein fenster aber die seite wird nicht gefunden und es ist ein browserfenster ohne alles.
wichtig wäre auch das es den code klein hält.

danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Mai 2003)

Also, wenn ich dein Anliegen richtig verstanden habe, solltest Du hiermit weiterkommen...:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
	<title>Untitled</title>
<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript1.2">
function linked(uebergabe)
		{ 
		var x = screen.availWidth
		var y = screen.availHeight
		neu = window.open("about:blank", "ausgabe", "y,x");
      	neu.focus();
		neu.resizeTo(x,y)
		neu.moveTo(0,0)
		neu.location.href = uebergabe
	 	}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<A HREF="#" OnClick="linked('http://www.stern.de')">Link1</a>
<A HREF="#" OnClick="linked('http://www.bild.de')">Link2</a>
<A HREF="#" OnClick="linked('http://focus.de')">Link3</a>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. Mai 2003)

Hi,

genau - das funktioniert. Eigentlich das selbe das ich schon hatte:

Du Öffest ein neues Fenster - resized es und lädst dann erst dir URL... Der einzige unterschied ist, das du dein leeres Fenster "on the fly" generierst und ich eine HTML Datei dafür hatte:



> ```
> var Fenster = window.open("blank.html");
> Fenster.moveTo(0,0);
> Fenster.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight);
> ...



... *confused* ...


PS: deins gefällt mir aber besser


----------



## 3DMaxler (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirector _
> *Also, wenn ich dein Anliegen richtig verstanden habe, solltest Du hiermit weiterkommen...:
> 
> *
> ...



ok das funtzt schonmal aber ich hab nur ein rahmen kein richtiges browserfenster.

jetzt noch eine zusatzfrage. ist es möglich das wenn die externe seite aufgerufen wird auf eine bestimmte stelle springt also ne art anker?

vielen dank für eure hilfe!


----------



## Adam Wille (6. Mai 2003)

Ja wie immer halt - Anker ansprechen über einen hash, angehängt an die URL samt Ankermarke:

```
<a href="#" onClick="linked('http://focus.de#meinAnker')">Link3</a>
```
Was das Aussehen des Browserfensters betrifft, so führe dir doch mal die Fülle der optionalen Parameter für die _window.open()_ zu Gemüte, dort lässt sich eine Menge deinen Wünschen entsprechend anweisen.

Gruß,
Geist


----------



## 3DMaxler (6. Mai 2003)

naja es reicht einfach ein normales standart fenster aus.
wegen dem anker... das sind externe seiten... 

danke


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. Mai 2003)

Hi,

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
    <title>Untitled</title>
<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript1.2">
function linked(uebergabe)
        { 
        var x = screen.availWidth
        var y = screen.availHeight
        neu = window.open("about :blank", "ausgabe", "y,x, location=yes, menubar=yes, status=yes, toolbar=yes");
          neu.focus();
        neu.resizeTo(x,y)
        neu.moveTo(0,0)
        neu.location.href = uebergabe
         }
</script>
</head>
<body>
<A HREF="#" OnClick="linked('http://www.stern.de')">Link1</a>
<A HREF="#" OnClick="linked('http://www.bild.de')">Link2</a>
<A HREF="#" OnClick="linked('http://focus.de')">Link3</a>
</body>
</html>
```

jetzt bekommst du ein Standardfester - einzelne Sachen kannst deaktiviern indem du aus "yes", "no" machst...

Zum Anker: Geists #meinAnker bezog sich nicht darauf, dass es ein Anker von dir sein muss, sondern das du den Anker einfach wie bei normalen Links an die URL hängen kannst... Die Anker der jeweiligen Seite musst du natürlich kennen...

ciao


----------



## Adam Wille (6. Mai 2003)

Wenn keine Anker im Dokument vorhanden sind, dann kannst du schlecht über einen angehängten hash-String navigieren - bliebe dann afaik nur noch eine Möglichkeit:

_scrollTo()_

Nachzulesen ist über diese Methode, oder eine ähnliche, nämlich _scroll()_, sicherlich in jeder guten JavaScript-Referenz. 

Gruß,
Geist


----------



## 3DMaxler (6. Mai 2003)

danke crono!!!!

geist erzähl mal bitte weng mehr.


----------



## 3DMaxler (7. Mai 2003)

weiß einer wie ich das scrollTo() anwende?

danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 3DMaxler _
> *weiß einer wie ich das scrollTo() anwende?
> 
> danke *



A) auch hier gilt *nicht* schon nach kurzem nachfragen, ob jemand weiß, lass den Leuten einfach Zeit!

B) http://selfhtml.teamone.de/navigation/quickbar/index.htm


Dort findest Du ein Beispiel, das gut ist ( finde ich )...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. Mai 2003)

Hallo...

Cutties Beispiel ist gut - wollt ich auch grad posten... Allerdings behaupte ich mal wieder, das es nicht so funktionieren wird, da ja im neuen Fenster eine neue, externe Seite geladen wird. Bitte berichtigen wenn ich mich irre   - aber mit Beweis, sprich Beispiel 

ciao


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crono _
> *Hallo...
> 
> Cutties Beispiel ist gut - wollt ich auch grad posten... Allerdings behaupte ich mal wieder, das es nicht so funktionieren wird, da ja im neuen Fenster eine neue, externe Seite geladen wird. Bitte berichtigen wenn ich mich irre   - aber mit Beweis, sprich Beispiel
> ...



Damit könntest Du recht haben, zu meiner Schande *gesteh* , habe ich es jetzt nicht *direkt* ( auf den Fall bezogen ) getestet....


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirector _
> *Damit könntest Du recht haben, zu meiner Schande *gesteh* , habe ich es jetzt nicht direkt ( auf den Fall bezogen ) getestet.... *



Und ich hab das gar nicht auf dein, sondern auf Geists posting bezogen


----------



## 3DMaxler (9. Mai 2003)

Ist es möglich auf eine externe Seite auf eine bestimmte Stelle zu verweißen die keinen Anger besitzt?
Und zwar ein bestimmtes Wort makieren oder vielleicht die Pixel festlegen?

danke!


----------



## Fabian H (9. Mai 2003)

Hmm, vielleicht so:

```
fenster = window.open("http://www.zielseite.de");
fenster.scrollTo(100,0);
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

auf ein Wort kannst du leider nicht verweisen. Das einzig was evtl. geheen könnte, wäre wie schon angesprochen ScrollTo(); allerdings glaubs ich nicht das es funktioneren wird...


ciao


----------



## Fabian H (9. Mai 2003)

Stimmt, geht nicht -> Zugriff verweigert.
Aber auch gut so, sonst könnte man ja alles Mögliche mit der Page machen.


----------



## Adam Wille (9. Mai 2003)

An was dachtest du dabei, Nuinmundo? 

Kann jetzt nichts gefährliches darin erkennen, aber Browser-Sicherheitsbestimmungen kann man wohl nicht umgehen - ich nehm euch das einfach mal ab, dass es nicht funktionabel ist, getestet hab ich's nicht selber...

Gruß,
Geist


----------



## Fabian H (10. Mai 2003)

Hm, stimmt, so richtig gefährliches fällt mir etz auch net ein.
Aber man könnte Funktionen der Page aufrufen.


----------



## Adam Wille (10. Mai 2003)

Obiges Beispiel arbeitet doch aber mit einer externen Referenz auf das _window_-Objekt.

Dass es auf keinerlei Objekte und Methoden eines Dokumentes zugreifen können wird, ist eine andere Sache, aber Dinge wie _scrollTo()_, die über einen sekundären Verweis führen, da das Fenster ganz offensichtlich innerhalb des gleichen Dokumentes initiiert wurde, bräuchten imho schon keine Zugriffsbeschränkungen, es sei denn ich überseh vor lauter Bäumen grad den Wald. 

Geist


----------



## 3DMaxler (10. Mai 2003)

Also den letzten Beitrag vom Geist muss man nicht verstehen können oder?  

Ich bin jetzt leider noch mehr  also vorher.

;-] Könnte mir da vielleicht einer weng Licht in die Sache bringen?

danke


edit:// mal noch ne Frage. Ist es möglich nicht alle links auf einer Website anzuweißen das Sie in einem maximierten Fenster geöffnet werden?!

danke


----------

